# [How To] Roccat Kone+ Mausrad Reparatur



## Saab-FAN (29. März 2011)

Ist eher eine Anleitung, als ein Tagebuch, aber ich denke, dieses Thema ist hier doch recht gut aufgehoben.

Folgendes Problem: Nach etwa 3 Monaten mit meiner neuen Roccat Kone+ fing das Mausrad an zu spinnen. Etwa nach einer Umdrehung, manchmal auch unregelmäßig, scrollt es für ein oder zwei Rastenstellungen in die verkehrte Richtung. Und offenbar bin ich nicht der Einzige, der dieses Problem hat, das meiner Meinung nach durch Verschleiß am elektromechanischen Sensor des Mausrades entsteht. 
Eigentlich ein Garantiefall, aber nicht jeder will 14 Tage, oder länger auf seine Maus verzichten, oder hat, so wie ich, die Maus wegen Schönheitsfehlern an der Verpackung billiger bekommen. 
Aus diesen Gründen habe ich mich auch dazu entschieden, die Maus selber zu reparieren, was wesentlich einfacher war, als gedacht. 

Zur Reparatur benötigt werden: Pinzette, kleiner Kreuzschlitz-Schraubendreher, Zange, Sprühwäsche für Kontakte, Spezialöl für Kontakte, Tempotaschentuch. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes müssen die Gleitpads entfernt werden. Dies ist am besten mit den Fingernägeln zu machen, da hierbei die Klebefolie nicht so leicht beschädigt werden kann. Anschließend löst man die Schrauben, wobei darauf geachtet werden muss, dass vorne und hinten unterschiedlich große Schrauben benutzt werden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt, wo die Maus offen ist, zieht man zunächst den Stecker des Oberteils ab, um freien Zugang zum Mausrad zu haben. Anschließend zieht man den Stecker des Mausrades und hebelt dieses am hinteren Befestigungspunkt vorsichtig aus der Halterung. Dann zieht man die ganze Einheit nach hinten raus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kommt der knifflige Teil: Ausbau des Mausrades+Sensor aus der Mausrad-Halterung: Die Achse des Mausrads ist ziemlich fest eingerastet und muss mit Kraft nach Oben gedrückt werden, wobei man vorsichtig sein muss, nichts zu verkanten, um die Achsen nicht zu beschädigen. 
Hat man das Mausrad und den Sensor ausgebaut, zieht man den Sensor von der Achse und biegt die 4 kleinen Metallstifte auf, die auf der Rückseite sitzen und das ganze Dingen zusammenhalten. Dann zieht man den Sensor heraus und entfernt die Feder, sodass man das Rad herausnehmen kann und die Kontaktflächen frei liegen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Kontakte werden nun mit dem Reinigungsmittel benetzt und nach kurzer Einwirkzeit mit dem Tempotaschentuch abgewischt. Optimal ist hier eine kleine Drahtbürste mit nicht zu harten Drähten, mit denen man die Kontaktflächen wieder blitzblank macht. Dann werden die Kupferfähnchen des Rades mit der Pinzette etwas hoch gebogen, um einen höheren Anpressdruck und damit besseren Kontakt zu erreichen und alles mit dem Spezialöl eingespritzt, bevor es in umgekehrter Reihenfolge wieder zusammengebaut wird. 

Das Mausrad geht bei mir jetzt etwas schwerer, aber dafür springt es nicht immer in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Kepas Beleglorn (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone+ Mausrad Reparatur*

So, ich hab mich eigentlich nur hier registriert, um "Danke" zu sagen.

 *Danke!* 

Nach nicht mal zwei Monaten hat das Mausrad meiner Kone+ angefangen zu spinnen. Beim Runterscrollen immer wieder hoch gehüpft, so dass man eigentlich nicht wirklich vorwärts kommt. Da ich die Maus ansonsten sehr mag machte ich mich auf die Suche nach einer Lösung für mein Problem, und wurde hier fündig. 

Nach deiner Anleitung habe ich meine Maus heute erfolgreich operiert. Der Patient ist wohl auf, hat keinerlei Folgeschäden davon getragen und scrollt wieder durch die Seiten, dass es eine wahre Freude ist.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß Kepas


----------



## monstergladi (28. November 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone+ Mausrad Reparatur*



Kepas Beleglorn schrieb:


> So, ich hab mich eigentlich nur hier registriert, um "Danke" zu sagen.
> 
> *Danke!*
> 
> ...


 

Bei mir genau das selbe nur ich habe das öl etc weg gelassen und irgendein glasreiniger genommen(ka wieso) aber er scrollt wunderbar und hab mich auch deswegen registriert um danke zu sagen ich habs so gemacht

Aufgeschraubt das scroll ding abgemacht aufgemacht aufn zewa etwas glasreiniger getan dann bssl an beiden seiten gewischt trocken gemacht zugemacht tada es funktioniert einfach nur eine geile idee


Danke Saab-Fan !!


----------



## Chacungas (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone+ Mausrad Reparatur*

Ich habe meine Maus auch nach deiner Anleitung repariert und ich kann nur eins sagen: SUPER!!!
Nach 25 Minuten war alles erledigt und das Mausrad läuft sogar leichter als vorher.
Ich habe auch Glasreiniger verwendet, aber der tuts anscheinend auch.

Nochmals DANKE


----------



## Infinity88 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone+ Mausrad Reparatur*

DANKE DANKE 

mit Glasreiniger gehts wirklich


----------



## s0nic79 (21. Dezember 2011)

Danke auch von mir für diese Anleitung. Extra dafür registriert. Und n dickes YOU FAIL für Roccat.


----------



## sk8stitch (1. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für den tip meine Kone+ hatte das problem nach 3 monaten. Beim Ausbau des sensors sah mann gleich das einer der 3 kontakte nicht die gleiche höhe hatte. Alle ein bischen hoch gebogen zusammen gebaut und jetzt gehts wieder. 

Brauchte kein reiniger benutzen


----------



## koxbox (1. Januar 2012)

Wieso bedankt sich hier immer einer mit seinem ersten Beitrag überhaupt, immer die gleiche Schriftweise usw. .... dutzende neuaccounts erstellen um immer wieder den gleichen Bockmist zu tippen ?


----------



## gh0st76 (1. Januar 2012)

koxbox schrieb:


> Wieso bedankt sich hier immer einer mit seinem ersten Beitrag überhaupt, immer die gleiche Schriftweise usw. .... dutzende neuaccounts erstellen um immer wieder den gleichen Bockmist zu tippen ?


 
Halt Roccat Fans. Die muss man eh nicht verstehen.


----------



## FredTMK (27. Januar 2012)

AWESOME !!!! Daaaaaankeschön  hab mich auch mur registeierd um zu dankn xD Wisst ihr was der Roccat support zu dem problem scheeibt? Hier: 

Hallo N*****,

danke dass du dich für ROCCAT entschieden hast.

Es tut mir leid, dass an deiner Kone[+] ein Defekt am Mausradencoder aufgetreten ist. Du kannst die Kone[+] im Rahmen der Gewährleistung bei Saturn umtauschen. Ein direkter Umtausch über uns ist leider nicht möglich.

Schreib mir ruhig wieder, falls irgendwas unklar geblieben ist oder weitere Fragen auftauchen.

Viele Grüße / Kind regards,

Andi Wulff
Technical Support

Darauf hab ich gescjrieben: 


Hallo, 

leider glaube ich nicht, dass durch einen Umtausch das Problem behoben wird, da bisher jede meine 3 Kones diesen Defekt hatte. Ich werde mich wohl für eine andere Marke entscheiden müssen, so sehr ich das Handling der Kone mag.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für den schnellen Support.

Dann hab ich das hier gefunden un meine kone+ gefixt, 
dann hab ich das geschrieben: 

Hallo ihr Meister, eine Sache noch zum Kone Mausradproblem: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...147707-how-roccat-kone-mausrad-reparatur.html

Von wegen defekter Mausraddecoder oder was auch immer  

xDDD 


ps: Das hier ghet auch für die normale kone oder?

Edit: Jetz schreiben sie das hier:
Hi N******,
*
wenn du dir den Thread mal genau anschaust und dir die Antworten einschließlich der von koxbox anschaust, dann sollte dir eigentlich klar sein, dass der Schreiber der Anleitung (Saab-FAN) sich verschiedene Accounts erstellt hat um sich selbst zu danken. Ich rate dir davon ab, diese Anleitung zu nutzen um deine Kone zu öffnen. Solltest du das tun, erlischt die Gewährleistung und ein Umtausch ist dann zukünftig ausgeschlossen. Ich rate dir weiterhin zu einem Umtausch der Maus, achte bitte darauf dass du eine Kone[+] mit der Artikelnummer ROC-11-801 als Austauschgerät erhältst.
*
Schreib mir ruhig wieder, falls irgendwas unklar geblieben ist oder weitere Fragen auftauchen.
*
Viele Grüße / Kind regards,
*
Andi Wulff
Technical Support

Meiner Meinung nach eine Frechheit. Meine Antwort: 

Hallo, das ist jawohl eine Frechheit. Ich habe meine Maus nach dieser Anleitung erfolgreich repariert und sie funktioniert wunderbar. Ich werde die Maus nicht umtauschen, weil ich dann sowieso wieder eine kaputte bekommen würde.*
Auch finde ich es unfair, Leute , die hilfreiche Antworten zu einem Problem verfassen, zu beschuldigen. Beim Headset werde ich mich dann jefenfalls nicht für roccat entscheiden.


----------



## koxbox (28. Januar 2012)

Boah geil danke. Hat mir sehr geholfen. alles super. hab keine Prbleme mehr, kone super, roccat super....

Der Discoabend mit der Mausbeleuchtung kann wieder losgehen.
Ich hab mich gerade hier registriert und sofort die kommenden 70 Posts für Beiträge über die Koneproblematik frei haus geschenkt bekommen, ist das nicht fantastisch?

Ich liebe pcgh, ich liebe kone . 
1st. platz im halbstündigen Hardcoreausdaertest


----------



## creazz (28. Januar 2012)

FredTMK schrieb:


> Ich rate dir weiterhin zu einem Umtausch der Maus, achte bitte darauf dass du eine Kone[+] mit der Artikelnummer ROC-11-801 als Austauschgerät erhältst.


 so ein quatsch. habe meine maus zurückgeschickt gehabt, mein austauschgerät hatte die angegebene artikelnummer. habe (hatte) trotzdem das problem mit dem mausrad.
vielen dank an den threatersteller, bei mir hats wunderbar funktioniert! finds nur schade das bei dem preis der maus derartige probleme auftreten und man diese dann auch noch selbst reparieren muss..


----------



## Senkaii (21. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank, hat mir sehr geholfen. (hab mich extra zum danken registriert)
Die Maus scrollt jetzt nichtmehr mit diesem nervigen geruckel sondern gleichmäßig und ordentlich .
Hab's auch mit Glasreiniger gemacht.


----------



## sledhammer (21. Februar 2012)

Bei meiner Kone+ scrollte das Mausrad zwei Umdrehungen und bei der dritten rastete es durch. Nach der Reparatur geht es etwas schwerer dafür viel präziser. Hat sich voll gelohnt
Erfahrung bei der Reparatur:

-Gleitpads brauchen nicht ganz entfernt zu werden, nur soweit bis man die Schrauben lösen kann
-Mausrades+Sensor komplett mit der Plaste Halterung aus dem einen Haltepunkt gehebelt und Mausrades+Sensor von unten aus der Plaste Halterung nach oben gedrückt
-Die Feder für das einrasten zusätzlich gebogen für höheren Anpressdruck
-Die 4 kleinen Metallstifte sollten beim Zusammenbau wieder ganz flach gebogen sein 
-Die Gleitpads sollte es nicht wieder kleben mit durchsichtiges doppelseitiges Klebeband auf die größe der Pads befestigt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Februar 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Halt Roccat Fans. Die muss man eh nicht verstehen.


 Yep.  Wo kann ich unterschreiben?


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Februar 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Yep.  Wo kann ich unterschreiben?


 

Soll ich was rüber faxen?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Februar 2012)

...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## generation (16. März 2012)

Hi,

hat bei mir aber auch geholfen.
Hat mir die Maus trotz der Warnungen gekauft, da es ansonsten eine super Maus ist.
Garantie hab ich leider auch nicht drauf gehabt...

Also, danke für die Top Anleitung, geht wieder wie ein geölter Blitz, nix mehr hopsen... juhuuuu


----------



## flo2204 (6. April 2012)

da mich jetzt schon bestimmt 3-4monate mit dem scrollen geplagt habe, hab ich mich doch mal entschieden nach ner lösung zu suchen
erst mal *vielen Dank* hat alles 1a funktioniert
leider hatte ich kein kontaktspray daheim und mit dem fensterreiniger hab ich auch erst danach gelesen  also hab ich gar nix gemacht nur n bissle mitm tuch sauber gemacht und es funktioniert trotzdem 
mal schaun wielang ^^


----------



## Pravasi (6. April 2012)

Traurig.


----------



## opustr (8. April 2012)

Ich will mich auch bedanken!Habe auch mit Gedanken gespielt Roccat Kone + zu kaufen.Aber nachdem ich das alles gelesen habe,suche ich mir lieber was anderes.Ausserdem Hände weg von Roccat Sota


----------



## curson84 (28. April 2012)

@Saabb-FAN: 
Auch von meiner Seite ein recht herzliches Dankeschön. Hat wie beschrieben funktioniert, wude mit "Ballistol" geölt und dauerte keine 15 Minuten.
Ansonnsten weiss ich nur gutes über die Maus zu berichten. 
Trotzdem:
Unverzeihlich in Relation zu den Anschaffungskosten.
Hätte man 3 Logis für bekommen......und meine mx 510 lebt immer noch^^

PS: die razer Mamba vor der Kone war nach 1 Jahr defekt.....nie mehr überteuerte Mäuse!


----------



## Pravasi (28. April 2012)

Du hast bestimmt die meisten Accounts hier im Forum.


----------



## HGHarti (29. April 2012)

Habe die Anleitung leider zu spät gelesen,Hatte meine Kone+ bereits weg geschickt aber kein ersatz,sondern Geld bekommen.
Nun stand ich heute vor der Entscheidung die Kone noch mal zu kaufen oder eine andere,da wir in der Familie 3x die Kone +haben/hatten und 2 bereits defekt waren habe ich mich leider für die Logitech G9x entschieden.
Die ist nicht schlecht aber die Kone lag schon besser in der Hand.
Mal bis Montag drüber schlafen.


----------



## HaHaHardware (30. April 2012)

Hi,


Wie krieg ich am sichersten die Unterseite weg? ich will dass es nicht beschädigt wird


MFG
HaHaHardware!


----------



## sim85 (2. Mai 2012)

Auch ich hab mich nur eben mal angemeldet um ein dickes *DANKESCHÖN !!!* an den TE los zu werden.

... und an seine anderen 48 Accounts 

Ich geh kaputt... jeder Roccat Kone User beschwert sich über das schei** Mausrad das nach 2-3 Monaten hops geht und der Hersteller is noch so kalt und behauptet alles fake.

Ich geb meine Maus jetzt ganz zurück (nachdem sie jetzt das zweite Mal nach 3 Monaten hin ist) und nehm wieder Logitech... man lernt nie aus^^


----------



## gh0st76 (2. Mai 2012)

sim85 schrieb:


> Ich geh kaputt... jeder Roccat Kone User beschwert sich über das schei** Mausrad das nach 2-3 Monaten hops geht und der Hersteller is noch so kalt und behauptet alles fake.
> 
> Ich geb meine Maus jetzt ganz zurück (nachdem sie jetzt das zweite Mal nach 3 Monaten hin ist) und nehm wieder Logitech... man lernt nie aus^^


 
Wieder was dazu gelernt.  Na Roccat halt. Wenn man einen "Fachmann" hier im Forum glauben darf dann ist das ja Qualität Made in Germany.  Da kann man nur froh sein das die keine Autos bauen.


----------



## Skeksis (3. Mai 2012)

Wie konnte ich diesen Thread bisher nur übersehen. Das ist ja geradezu episches Trolling hier. Ich finds witzig, eher unfreiwillig, aber witzig.


----------



## Pravasi (3. Mai 2012)

Aber irgendwie scheinen die mit genau dieser Qualität ihr Geld zu machen?
Ist mir ein Rätsel,wie das immer noch funktioniert...
Aber- meine aktuelle Kone hab ich jetzt seit ein paar Wochen.
Das Mausrad ist tatsächlich erstklassig!
Präziese und kein Spiel zu den Seiten,man könnte glauben es handelt sich hier um ein 3-Wege Rad.
Auf dem Zowie-Pad gibt es hin und wieder mal einen Aussetzer(alle paar Tage),auf den anderen Pads problemlos.
Maus Numero 8 funktioniert also bisher einwandfrei...
Bis zum nächsten Crash tatsächlich im Moment die Übermaus.
Muss man ja auch mal sagen wenns grade stimmt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Mai 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Da kann man nur froh sein das die keine Autos bauen.


 
Als fiktive Annahme sähe es dann -eventuell- so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus...


----------



## Slowfinger (18. Mai 2012)

So gebe dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu, habe das gleiche mit der Kone+ durch und hatte davor 4 Jahre die erste Kone welche allerdings auch dem Mouseradbruch zum Opfer gefallen ist. Roccat selbst wollte die Mouse nicht umtauschen und verwies auf Amazon. Allerdings nimmt Amazon ab einer Frist von abgelaufenen 30 Tagen die Mouse vorerst nicht zurück was aber nach einem Anruf bei denen kein Problem war. Eigentlich wollte ich mir wieder eine Roccat Kone + holen angesichts der vernichtenden Bewertungen im Netz fällt das aber aus. 

Die neue wird daher eine Cyborg R.A.T. 7 voll einstellbar und den ganzen Lichter schnick schnack der Kone+ brauch ich net.


----------



## Sepulzera (22. Mai 2012)

Falls wer Interesse hat, das wurde mir in einem E-Mail-Gespräch vom Roccat Support zugeteilt:



			
				Roccat Support schrieb:
			
		

> Es tut mir leid, dass deine Kone[+] wiederholt einen Defekt am  Mausradencoder erlitten hat. [...] Weiterhin  erstaunt es mich ,dass du bereits zwei defekte Mausradencoder hattest,  nachdem wir den Aufbau des Mausrades und den Mausradencoder in der Maus  geändert haben und mit der Treiber- / Firmwareversion 1.49/1.45 die  restlichen Fälle behoben haben. [...]



Vielleicht sollten alle mal eine E-Mail an die schicken, damit die merken, dass das Problem längst nicht behoben ist?


----------



## Kepas Beleglorn (5. Juni 2012)

Putzig, die ganzen Fake-schreier...
Ich für meinen Teil bastel gern an Technik rum. Und da ich keine Lust habe eine Maus alle ein...zwei Monate umzutauschen, wegen immer dem selben Problem, hab ich's mal nach der Anleitung probiert, und es hat geklappt.
Meine Frau hat zu Weihnachten nun auch eine Kone+ bekommen, die, wer ahnt es, im Februar das gleiche Problem mit dem Mausrad hatte. Also hab ich halt auch diese entsprechend repariert.

Btw: Ein Achsbruch lässt sich hervorragend mit einem Stück Zahnstocher reparieren  (War bei der zweiten Maus wohl etwas zu grob )


----------



## ShadowSAW (12. Juli 2012)

So, ich hab meine Roccat Kone + 3-4 Monate im Betrieb gehabt.

Nach dem Wohnungsumzug ist das Mausrad nun auch defekt.

Haben eigentlich alle Roccat Mäuse dieses Problem?

Kann ich als Alternativ-Reparatur-Spray WD40 Spray oder Trennfett Spray aus der Gastronomie verwenden?


----------



## JensderRoggi (30. Juli 2012)

deleted


----------



## CptSam (4. August 2012)

richtig nice dankeschön    selbes Problem gehbat und durch die Bilder musst ich net solange rumprobieren


----------



## Porther (16. August 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich heiße Heiko und habe mir vor kurzem einige Sachen von Roccat gekauft. Davor hatte ich von Razer diverse Sachen mit denen ich nicht so zufrieden war.

Alleine Optisch (und die Präsentation auf deren Homepage) haben mich die Produkte von Roccat (vorerst) überzeugt.

Also habe ich mir die Roccat Kone + sowie Roccat Isku und das Headset 7.1 Kulo geholt.

Nachdem mein Mausrad genau die selben Symptome aufweist wie im Internet viele User schreiben habe ich mich nach einer Lösung umgeschaut.

Ich habe den Beitrag hier gelesen und auch die Kommentare. Auch ich muss zugeben dass ich es seltsam finde dass sich hier viele User Neu anmelden nur um Danke zu sagen.

Ich habe es nicht so mit Pc-Geräten und bin auch kein Fachmann (bin eher der Autoschrauber). Aber nachdem mich mein Mausrad echt nervt (vorallem wie viele schreiben beim zocken / Waffen wechseln etc...) muss etwas passieren.

Alternativ kommt für mich (allein Optisch ein Hammer) nur noch die R.A.T.7 in Frage (aber es wäre für meine Kone + zu schade weil sie nicht billig war sie gleich auszumustern).


Ok, lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Auch ich dachte mir dass ich dies einfach mal angreifen könnte und habe mich langsam an die Maus herangetastet. Die Fotos sind super, aber die Beschreibung könnte genauer sein bzw mit einigen mehr an Fotos.

Auch ich hatte den Roccat Support Kontaktiert und auch bei mir war es genauso wie bei Euch. Umtausch nur über den Verkäufer. Verteufelter Privatkauf bei Ebay sag ich nur 

Ich habe die Maus vorsichtig auseinander gebaut , habe mir Zeit gelassen, erstmal alles angeschaut wie etwas verbunden sein könnte .... nach vielleicht 5 Minuten hatte ich alles auseinander gelegt, das Innere von dem Mausrad geöffnet (mit Cartechnic Silikonreiniger) gesäubert und mit (Cartechnic weißem Fettspray) benetzt. NATÜRLICH NUR mit Ohrstäbchen da alles so klein ist.

Nachdem ich alles wieder zusammen gebaut hatte, war es wie eine Neugeburt ^^ Wahnsinn, es läuft eben wie es soll, super schnell und kein mal hin und her (das scrollen).

Leider hab ich das Innere verkehrt herum eingeklipst  Somit war hoch scrollen runter und runter scrollen hoch *OMG*

Jedenfalls habe ich nach 3 Minuten wieder alles aus und eingebaut und nun geht das Mausrad wirklich genial.

Auch ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen dass dies mein erster Beitrag ist, wollte jedoch dies ausführlich schreiben damit nach meinem Beitrag nicht auch irgendwelche Vorurteile auftauchen, ich sei ein Fake.

Da dies Problem viele User haben wollte ich auch meine Erfahrung preisgeben und auch mitteilen, dass die Anleitung, wenn auch ein klein wenig dürftig, mir geholfen hat.

Wie lange das Mausrad nun so geht weiß ich nicht, hält es aber nur ein paar Wochen kommt sie weg und ich hole mir die Maus wie oben beschrieben.

Ich hoffe dass mein Beitrag auch anderen Usern helfen kann.

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## JensderRoggi (16. August 2012)

deleted


----------



## tolga9009 (28. August 2012)

Ist ja lustig. Das Mausrad der Kone[+] von nem Freund spinnt jetzt auch nach ca. 6 Monaten rum. Er hat die ROC-11-801. Lustigerweise besitze ich die ROC-11-800 seit Release (fast 2 Jahre alt!) und hatte bis jetzt absolut gar keine Probleme mit dem Mausrad (allerdings hatte ich ein Software-Problem, welches mit einem Update gefixt wurde). Wirklich seltsam...


----------



## snapstar123 (23. September 2012)

Super HowTo , hab das gleiche Problem bei meiner Kona+ und werde das mal machen.
Kenne das Problem, hattes es auch bei meinem Handy Sony Ericsson W960i das hat an der Seite auch ein Rad und da gings am Ende auch anstatt nach unten, immer nach oben .
Das Problem musste man genauso lösen wie bei der Maus, jetzt habe ich bloss noch eine Frage und zwar hab ich spezielles hochertiges Öl da für meinen Haarschneider der täglich gereinigt werden muss sowie jede Woche geölt werden muss, ist ein sehr sehr teures Gerät.
Ich schreibe das da eben das Öl sehr hochwertig ist und ob ich dieses verwenden kann da ich kein WD-40 Kontakt da habe oder sonst was.
Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

Also hab nur denn Stift vom Rad der in denn Kontakt kommt fürs Rastern geölt und das Rad läuft perfekt, endlich es läuft sogar etwas leiser, finde ich persönlich angenehmer, einfach super, danke dir vorallem für das HowTo  , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Saab-FAN (23. September 2012)

Solange das Öl nicht verharzt, sollte es keine Probleme geben. Es darf natürlich auch nicht isolieren, da das Mausrad der Kone+ mit elektrischen Kontakten funktioniert und nicht über optische Sensoren.


----------



## snapstar123 (24. September 2012)

Ja das Öl bleibt flüssig, hab es auch fürs Rad am Handy verwendet und es läuft wieder ohne Probleme seit über 2 Monaten .
Hab ja nur vom grossen Rad am Stift etwas Öl dran und es wieder ans kleiner Rad gesteckt, zusammengebaut und es funktioniert Problemlos .
Endlich geht das Rad wie es soll bloss was noch nervt ist immer wenn Win hochfährt immer denn USB-Stecker ziehen und wieder rein stecken damit die Maus wieder richtig erkannt wird, hab zwar einen Thread gefunden aber bei mir löst es das Problem auch nicht aber wenigstens das Rad geht jetzt wieder danke noch mal für das super HowTo , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## SXFreak (12. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Anleitung! 
Ich habe gerade meine Ur-Kone danach behandelt und nun macht das Mausrad wieder was es soll 
Ohne deinen Thread wäre ich niemals darauf gekommen da ran zu gehen


----------



## Foxslayer_CH (3. Dezember 2012)

Super Anleitung, habe soeben - ja um 2:40 ^^ - das Mausrad meiner Roccat Kone+ gesäubert, geölt (Ballistol). Ich hatte nach nur 3 Monaten Benutzung Problemen beim Scrollen das Zeilenweise bis zu ganzen Seiten hoch bzw. zurück-gescrollt wurde. Was auch beim spielen ziemlicher mist war beim Waffenwechsel.

Wer sich nicht traut die Achse mit Sensor rauszuhebeln der könnte auch von der Oberseite her etwas WD-40 oder Ballistol IN den "Sensor" sprühen. (NUR GANZ WENIG, nicht ertränken) Da es eine rein mechanisches Kontaktproblem ist.

MfG Foxslayer


----------



## tigerjessy (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
was mir zu denken gibt ist das die Roccat Kone+ fast alle Vergleichstests gewinnt. Vielleicht bekommt jeder Tester eine Roccat Vollausstattung geschenkt.
Für mich persönlich bedeutet das das ich auch den Tests in der PCGH und anderen IT-Magazinen nicht mehr trauen kann. SCHADE!!!
Nachdem ich mittlerweile die dritte Kone mit dem bekannten Problem habe wird meine nächste Maus definitiv keine Roccat mehr sein.
Auch das hier beschriebene Verhalten seitens Roccat-Support ist ein schwaches Bild. Hauptsache den Leuten die 80€ aus der Tasche ziehen und dann s......drauf.
Ich werde die Maus im Blöd-Markt umtauschen und sei es 3-mal bis ich einen Anspruch auf Rückerstattung habe. Denn ich sehe es nicht ein das ich eine 80€ Maus alle paar Monate "selbst" reparieren muss. Da läuft doch irgendetwas total schief.

PS: Meiner Frau habe ich 2010 eine Sharkoon Fireglider für 25€ gekauft und die ist absolut spitze.


----------



## Slowfinger (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe meine Cyborg R.A.T. 7 jetzt über ein halbes Jahr und weine der Kone keine Träne nach, Roccat hat sich für mich erledigt. Der Support ist mies und die Technik auch, den wenn ich wie damals 70,- Euro für eine Mouse bezahle kann ich erwarten das die Quali auch stimmt und das ist hier definitiv nicht der Fall und warum soll ich an der Mouse noch rumbasteln da gibt es wichtigere Dinge am Rechner wie gebastelt werden wollen.


----------



## RRCRoady (29. Dezember 2012)

Slowfinger schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Cyborg R.A.T. 7 jetzt über ein halbes Jahr und weine der Kone keine Träne nach, Roccat hat sich für mich erledigt. Der Support ist mies und die Technik auch, den wenn ich wie damals 70,- Euro für eine Mouse bezahle kann ich erwarten das die Quali auch stimmt und das ist hier definitiv nicht der Fall und warum soll ich an der Mouse noch rumbasteln da gibt es wichtigere Dinge am Rechner wie gebastelt werden wollen.


 
Na dann hoffe ich für dich das der Laser der Cyborg hält  Die Ausfallrate sollte hier aber etwas geringer sein als das Mausrad der Kone+.


----------



## Slowfinger (29. Dezember 2012)

Jap hab schon darüber gelesen und bis jetzt hat sei noch net rumgezickt.


----------



## Devided (2. Januar 2013)

Funktioniert das nur mit der Kone+?
Weil ich habe eine Razer DeathAdder und habe genau das selbe Problem mit dem Mausrad .. nur will ich jetzt net unbedingt irgendwas auseinander basteln und dann funktioniert es nicht weil es eben keine Roccat ist


----------



## Pry_T800 (10. Januar 2013)

Danke für deinen beitrag, hat mir sehr geholfen!  Hab schon ein Jahr lang das Scrollrad nicht mehr richtig genutzt und nun geht es wieder!!! SUPER

THX


----------



## logic87 (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auch das Problem mit dem Scrollrad und habe gestern diese Anleitung befolgt.

Mein Problem ist, dass urplötzlich das Scrollrad einfach quasi durchrollt, ohne "einzuhaken" und zu scrollen. Ich kann dran drehen wie ich will und nix passiert... 

Leider musste ich feststellen, dass meine Kone gar nicht so aussieht, wie auf den Bildern, wenn sie offen ist.
Ich habe die Maus wie in der Anleitung geöffnet und das Scrollrad ausgebaut. 
Das Einzige, was ich nun sah, war das Scrollrad, das zur Seite hin offen ist und genau dort saß ein Kontakt mit Stecker, der zur Platine führt.
Des Weiteren habe ich auch kein "Kugellager", welches man ölen kann oder so...
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie ich das reparieren soll... 

Vielleicht weiß jemand ja eine Lösung? Falls die genaue Bezeichnung der Maus gebraucht wird, kann ich Euch die heute nachmittag sagen, wenn ich zu Haus bin.


----------



## mrindividual83 (22. Februar 2013)

Fand ich ganz schön entäuschend, das ein laut marketing so hochwertiges produkt fehlerhaft ist und man sieht das in diesem fred, das es wohl viele von den kones passiert. Jetzt überleg ich mir 2 mal, ob ich noch eine neue von roccat hole. Sowas merk ich mir immer gut. Logitech ist in sachen eingabegeräte immer noch das non plus ultra und mit abstand am zuverlässigsten


----------



## snapstar123 (2. März 2013)

Also Top HowTo, meine Kona+ läuft immer noch perfekt seit fast einem halben Jahr nach dem ich das Rad geölt habe .

Mal kurz was anderes gibt es schon eine Lösung wegen dem USB-Problem, also wenn ich denn PC starte dann muss ich erst denn USB-Stecker ziehen und wieder einsöpseln damit sie funktioniert, sie reagiert ja aber die Tasten nicht.
Hab schon öfters von dem Problem gelesen aber keine richtige Lösung, hab Win 7 USB 2.0, egal bei welchen USB-Anschluss immer das selbe, es nervt einfach immer denn Stecker ein zu stecken damit sie funktioniert.
Treiber habe ich zur Zeit keinen drauf, hab voher mal fast alle Treiber probiert gehabt ohne Erfolg, weis nicht wie es mit dem neuen Treiber aussieht oder ob eine neue Firmeware was bringt.
Hoffe einer kennt das Problem und weis wie man es beheben kann, würde mich riesig über eine Antwort freuen und sry wenn das Thema nicht so hier rein passt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## XxFlorixX (1. April 2013)

Hatte vorher das Problem das es absolut nicht mehr ging. Habe dann die Maus nach 3 Wochen eingeschickt und dann promt (wie es auch anders zu erwarten war) eine nagelneue mit dem selben Problem. Nun gut, ich bin schon seit längerem auf dieses HowTo aufmerksam geworden, allerdings nie die Zeit gefunden es selber zu machen. Heute war es dann endlich so weit, die alten "ich will nach unten scrollen *****" Probleme sollten der Vergangenheit angehören. Und siehe da? Es funktioniert! Danke!


----------



## Zybba (7. April 2014)

Vielen Dank an den Threadersteller!

Trotz meiner zwei linken Hände hab ichs hinbekommen. Leider funktioniert jetzt das Rastern des Mausrads nicht mehr. Evtl. habe ich die "Feder" vor dem kleinen grauen Rädchen (Sensor?) falsch herum wieder drauf gesetzt. Da war ja so eine kleine Ausbuchtung, ich denke die musste in den Sensor greifen. Aber ich habs wieder zusammen und will die Aufkleber nicht nochmal abziehen, da sie jetzt schon etwas lädiert sind.

Mal schauen, ob es auf Dauer funktioniert.
Da die Garantie aber eh abgelaufen war, ist es in Ordnung. Im Notfall kaufe ich halt ne neue Maus, was sonst sowieso hätte passieren müssen.


----------



## Dolomedes (9. April 2014)

Ist ein Glasfaserstift weniger geeignet ? 

Btw. Würde ich  nach 3 Moanten die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## vicmackey (18. März 2016)

Alte Anleitung, aber hat mir bei der Reparatur bei einer ebenso alten Razer Diamondback 3G geholfen. Mache viele Dinge auf und versuche Geräte selber zu reparieren, hatte mich bei der Maus nie so richtig getraut, weil mir zumindest die Vorstellung von einem ungefähren Aufbau eines Mausradsensors gefehlt hatte. Es hätte da drin ja auch aussehen können wie in einem Schweizer Uhrwerk, so daß ein Auseinanderbauen so zu sagen nie wieder rückgängig zu machen wäre und das Mausrad gänzlich unbrauchbar gemacht hätte.
Die Fotos hier bescheinigten mir eine eher einfache Konstruktion und somit wagte ich mich an die Operation.

Der Unterschied war lediglich, dass man bei der Razer zwar ebenso 4 umgreifende Klammern aufbiegen musste dann aber trotzdem nochmal das komplette kleine "Plastikgehäuse", in der sich der kleine ich sag mal Potentionmeter befindet, nach außen biegen musste um es dann auch heraus zu bekommen.
Danach erstmal mit Propanol innen alles gereinigt, danach nochmal mit Kontakt WL gereinigt. 3 innen liegenden Pins vorsichtig nach außen gebogen, alles wieder zusammen gesteckt + festgebogen. Läuft.
Zwar dreht es jetzt gänzlich stufenlos, weil der Hubbel eines Blechs nicht mehr in die Verzahnung des Rads greift, aber vorerst bin ich zufrieden.

Thx von mir und sorry für das holen dieses Threads aus der Gruft 

Edit:
Nochmal alles auseinander gebaut, weil durch das platte Belch ein zu starker Anpressdruck entstand und das Mausrad sehr schwergängig war. Blecheinkerbung neu eingedrückt mit dem Schlitzschraubendreher, alles nochmal rein + zusammengedrückt (vorsichtig) und jetzt ist das stufenweise drehen auch wieder knackig wie neu vorhanden. ^^


----------



## mrmouse (12. Februar 2019)

Tausend Dank! 

Hab heute am frühen Morgen meine alte Kone [+] ausgegraben.
Nachdem das Mausrad gar nicht mehr funtioniert hat und ich auch mit dem normalen Klicken Probleme hatte, flog diese direkt in den Keller; zum Glück in den Keller und nicht auf den Müll 

Zuerst habe ich die normale Mausklickfunktion wiederhergestellt.

Danke an 'dirkdiggler', welcher folgenden Beitrag gepostet hat:
Roccat Kone Doppelklickproblem beheben

Als das wieder ging, habe ich die Maus zum zweiten Mal aufgeschraubt, um mir das Mausrad anzusehen.
Ich habe die Plättchen aufgebogen, das Mausrad komplett zerlegt und mit einem Wattestäbchen sowie Nagellackentferner (mit Mandelduft) die Kontaktflächen sauber gemacht.
Die kleineren Kontakte am Rad selber bisschen hochgebogen, alles zusammen gebaut, und TADA!

Davor: Keine Funktion; egal wie schnell, fest oder was auch immer.
Danach: Volle Mausradfunktion; schön knackig und ohne irgendwelche "auf-oder-ab"-Zuckungen.

Nochmals; Danke Euch beiden, Dir, Saab-FAN und Dir, dirkdiggler 

Beste Grüße


----------



## KaleO2 (8. Juli 2020)

WOW. Der Beitrag ist zwar schon 9 Jahre alt, funktioniert aber immernoch 1A. Habe es bei meiner Kone Aimo Remastered gemacht und es funzt ohne Probleme. DANKE. 
Habe statt dem Öl und dem Reinigungsmittel für die Kontakte einfach Polierpaste genommen. Hatte nichts anderes da. Funktioniert aber trotzdem top. Nochmal DANKE.

Greets


----------



## tiant (3. Dezember 2020)

Selbes Problem bei meiner Kone Aimo (6 Monate alt). Habe den Sensor wie beschrieben zerlegt und mit Alkohol gereinigt. Die Pins etwas hoch gebogen und wieder zusammengesetzt. Funzt wieder. Danke an den Autor!


----------



## <Phoenix> (8. Januar 2021)

Meine Maus hat es auch erwischt...
Geht morgen zurück an Amazon. Hat leider keine 3 Monate überlebt....


----------

